# Abuse & accident costs



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

To go with my "how much have you spent" thread, this is the how much has it cost you for being either an idiot and breaking it or just normal abuse breakage (not wear and tear).

Front fender (high speed flip) - $390.00

4 rims from riding the railway tracks (not like I was going to keep the OEM's anyway...lol) $330.00

Footrests (rocks) - $65.00 x 2

Right headlight & backing (see fender) $152.00

One CV boot (woods/sticks) $13.00

Tie rod end (bent) $22.00

Rear bumper (ride with too many Hondas) $150.00 **not replaced yet but due**

Radscreen/protector (tree) (was $115.00 new but fixed it)

Handle bar plastics, display cover, etc... (racing a Renegade and lost) $100.00

and add about 4-8 hours of rack straightening in total (normall about 1/2 hour after each trip).

Total:

$1137.00 (but that's all I remember)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Motor - $1500
TieRods - $50 worth


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Motor - $1500


Ouch.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

motor parts from going a little too deep (complete rebuild once, topend once:rockn $1800
4 axles from too much thumb(used and rebuilt) $425
front diff partsfrom too much thumb $475
carb boots (split) $40


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nun so far =) =) i have a feeling i'll be updating this post after nats though =/


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

40'ish bucks.

Tail light lense.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Insurance totalled my 06 Brute 750i after being sank in creek....$6543...lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> 40'ish bucks.
> 
> Tail light lense.


Honda?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

KMKjr said:


> Honda?


haha. it was a suzuki!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Insurance totalled my 06 Brute 750i after being sank in creek....$6543...lol


Nice! what insurance you carry? And how did that go over?

DGD: Hi.. i um ... I .. A CREEK SWALLOWED my beloved brute!

Insurance Co: ok what happened? was it just sitting next to the creek and then the creek attacked it?


DGD: Yes! that is exactly how it happened!


i need that insurance you got.. i dont think Geico would play dat


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> 40'ish bucks.
> 
> Tail light lense.


 
You ain't been riding enough....hahaha


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Nice! what insurance you carry? And how did that go over?
> 
> DGD: Hi.. i um ... I .. A CREEK SWALLOWED my beloved brute!
> 
> ...


Funny you should say Geico....b/c that is exactly who covered it!! lol At a nearby ATV park (MuddMaddness, Choudrant, LA) there is a creek that runs all the way across the back of the property, with a bridge that you have to cross. The bridge is "makeshift" to say the least...Anyways, I was crossing the bridge and back tire slipped off side of bridge (very narrow, off camber with trail down to it). Told Geico that I slipped off the bridge and bike rolled back off of bridge and into creek. Creek was about 7' deep there.

They covered it under Collision. No more questions asked... I was/am very pleased with my Geico insurance thus far....

I am now only paying $21 and some change every month for my 08 now, with Comprehensive, Collision, Property Damage, and Un-insured motorist coverages!! 

Roll it out the truck/trailer-COVERED
Stole-COVERED
Tree Falls on it-COVERED
Sank-COVERED


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice. I'll have to make sure there's a bridge where ever i'm playin 
haha


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

If I every right mine off, as far as my insurance company will know, it was "stolen from the garage" or "fell off truck/trailer"


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

My insurance company will cover a swamping as well. My buddy had his new King Quad covered in January when he broke through the ice and killed it. Bought the bike back for $100 from them, picked up a new engine for it for 1500 and insurance gave him $10,000 for the bike, so he made out quite well.


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

I am about to go into the motor on my 08 brute :aargh4:,, other than that Tie rods, axles, etc, nothing major


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

was trying to go threw a hole with a ledge at the end of it in 2 wheel gassed a little to hard and meet up with a small oak tree...at: around 200 to fix it ...


----------

